# passat dash rattle



## regvw (9 Nov 2009)

Hi I have bought a 07 passat. One thing that is driving me mad is a rattle in the dash area. This happens even on smooth roads. It sounds like something is rolling between the passenger door side of the dash and the center console. I have looked this up on other sites and have seen it is a common problem. but have yet to have seen a fix for this. 

was wondering has anyone here suffered this issue or know of a fix


----------



## Squonk (10 Nov 2009)

You may have a similar problem to mine. I bought an 06 Passat and my young son promptly put a 1€ coin into the air vent where it dropped to some sort of 'cavern' behind the dash. When I was getting my car serviced later on, the main dealership tried to remove the coin but couldn't access it.


----------



## regvw (10 Nov 2009)

Hi Squonk, thanks for the heads up but I dont think its something like that. It sounds like part of the dash itself. I might have to ask the main dealer what they think..........


----------



## regvw (30 Nov 2009)

anybody got any ideas


----------



## bobby6 (4 Jan 2010)

Hi I've an 06 passat with a noisy dash too, previously some coins fell out of the coin holders in the dash (1 cent coins) and went in behind it, I got them removed but it is noisy again now and I don't think its coins this time, it is very annoying as you know, I dont think the build quality is as good as previous vw's, I'm not sure what the solution is as I've also heard its a problem with the passats.


----------



## regvw (18 Jan 2010)

I went into the main vw dealers near me. they denied it was a known fault or that they had any idea what was causing it. As you say it is really anoying and I would love to get it fixed


----------



## SISSOKO (22 Jan 2010)

Hi regvw

Have a 07 passat with what i would describe as a creak rather than a rattle that was
very annoying beside passengers door,dont think there was anything inside the dash.
Anyway stuck 2 velcro pads to side of dash and when the door is closed it
presses on the dash and creak disappears.Not ideal but not pulling hair out either.
Try and see..........


----------



## RonanC (22 Jan 2010)

A combination of cheap interior trim materials and poor build quality really with that model Passat. Most people suffer from rattles coming from the dash area. 

http://ww.honestjohn.co.uk/forum/post/index.htm?t=46732


----------



## regvw (4 Feb 2010)

I see its a common problem, is there any easy way to fix it I wonder


----------



## clonboy (4 Feb 2010)

lie all the old jettas, and no point in asking the main stealers to have a go, once those dashs are distyrbed they will never go back as they did in the factory, prob worse with more clips broke in the process


----------

